# Genital Irritation After Grooming



## Kneesaa2006 (May 13, 2012)

My dog was groomed professionally 4 days ago. She's been very distressed since then. Her vulva looks raw and irritated. She's never been shaved this closely, so I don't know what "normal" looks like. It's pink/red and doesn't look infected. I could see the tiniest bit of ooze coming from it last night. Also, hair surrounding this area has little black bits on the ends, as if it's been burned and charred. 

She barks, yelps, and moans non-stop. She avoids moving around and is afraid to be picked up. She doesn't want to take a few steps when offered a treat. When it's really bothering her she whines, runs in circles and tries to lick the area, but she can't reach.

I'm concerned that this could get infected. Although it's superficial, it makes me nervous to have any kind of open wound in the genital area. She's uncooperative even when she feels well. She's very suspicious if she knows you're trying to "do something to her" and goes into defense/attack mode. Her level of pain is troubling and I know she won't let me wash her wound or apply antibiotic ointment. Should she see her vet soon or should I wait and observe a few more days?

I took a picture with my webcam to show the location. The quality is terrible. It's NOT actually that red in person! It's mostly light pink with some injection (red irritated looking blood vessels).


----------

